# It's Spring! I feel so alone.



## Snowbound (Apr 18, 2019)

Yes, it's spring, and the flowers are in bloom (well not quite yet here in MN), and love is in the air!  The snow has finally melted and couples are outside walking and biking together, holding hands, and sharing the events of the day with each other.

I have lived alone for the last 14 years, and haven't been is any sort of relationship for the last year - and that was a long distance relationship.  I have tried dating sites, but the only people that I seem to attract are scammers or perverts.  I attend church each week, but most of the men that attend are already married, or in a committed relationship.  Living in a small town, I find it hard, if not impossible to meet a decent guy.  Putting myself into social situations is difficult at best, so now, I'm at a loss as how, or where to find a companion.  

I guess the purpose of this post is to see if anyone else has gone through this.  How did you cope with the loneliness?


----------



## CindyLouWho (Apr 18, 2019)

Hi, Snowbound. Yes, I've gone through and am in, what sounds like a somewhat similiar situation, divorced, as well .
It's been three years for me though, since I was in a relationship, and it was long distance too. 
I don't fight the loneliness anymore, even though it can be overwhelming. 
I've learned to occupy my mind, keep busy and when the time is ready, if it's meant to be, I'll meet someone. 
Til then, live in the moment & always keep hope in your heart & keep the faith!


----------



## Snowbound (Apr 18, 2019)

CindyLouWho said:


> I've learned to occupy my mind, keep busy and when the time is ready, if it's meant to be, I'll meet someone.
> Til then, live in the moment & always keep hope in your heart & keep the faith!



Thank you for the encouragement CindyLouWho, I hope your time comes soon,


----------



## CindyLouWho (Apr 18, 2019)

Thanks, I wish the same for you.
I've never tried the dating sites, for the exact reasons your outcome stated, and I agree, it's not so easy to figure out where to meet people these days. That's why I gave up thinking about until it happens. I was forced to change my angle of thinking and go with where I'm at right now, what other choice is there, ya know?


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 18, 2019)

I too am freshly alone.  I lost my wife to cancer 2.5 months ago.  I am just trying to find my way.  Lonely of course, my wife was my best friend. I consulted with her on virtually everything every day.  Gawd I miss her terribly.  I guess the reality of her actually being gone is what motivated me to try to carry on.  I talk to God and my wife each night before I sleep.  I'll see her again in the after life.  I am in poor health and 82 so it might not be that long before our reunion.  Hang in there, grab each little positive hand hold in your life and you'll be ok...


----------



## Snowbound (Apr 19, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> Hang in there, grab each little positive hand hold in your life and you'll be ok...



Thank you for the supportive words AZ Jim.  I'm sorry for your recent loss.  I hope that you have family and friends that can help fill that void.

Sue


----------



## Victor (May 14, 2019)

I have been alone all my life, if by alone you mean without a partner.
It's a sorry hearts sort of club.
Big city or small town, seems to make little difference or none.
And yet if a single lonely man tries approaching a woman, she is often suspicious and
questions his motives and assumes he is after something.
(And some guys are, in fact,not all.)


----------



## Ruthanne (May 14, 2019)

I was terribly lonely and very depressed before I got my dog.  She saved my life I'd say.


----------



## JustBonee (May 14, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I was terribly lonely and very depressed before I got my dog.  She saved my life I'd say.



They have a way of enriching our lives in so many ways.  I can't imagine life w/o a furry companion.


----------



## Butterfly (May 14, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I was terribly lonely and very depressed before I got my dog.  She saved my life I'd say.



Hi, Ruthanne, what kid of dog did you get?


----------



## Ruthanne (May 14, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> Hi, Ruthanne, what kid of dog did you get?


Hi Butterfly~I have a Shih Tzu.  I got her from a rescue and have had her going on 7 years.  Her name is Suzy.  She is a little cutie and a sweetie pie, too.  She is my BFF!:love_heart:


----------



## Ruthanne (May 14, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> They have a way of enriching our lives in so many ways.  I can't imagine life w/o a furry companion.


I cannot imagine life without her and protect her so much.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 14, 2019)

Snowbound said:


> Thank you for the supportive words AZ Jim.  I'm sorry for your recent loss.  I hope that you have family and friends that can help fill that void.
> 
> Sue


That would help but I do not....


----------



## Packerjohn (May 16, 2019)

Oh, I don't know about scammers & perverts.  I met my wife on a dating site & we have been having a wonderful life together now for 16 years.  Just be careful who you write to, then meet for coffee in a public place.  There are good men & women out there.  The trouble is that once they get to be seniors many of them become strange.  Guess I was lucky!


----------



## Rosemarie (May 16, 2019)

I've never been in a loving relationship, although I have been married. I have accepted the fact that it is not going to happen in this lifetime. I would rather be alone than with someone who is not right for me. I fill my days with doing things I enjoy, spending time with my pets and being thankful that I'm still healthy and not a burden to anyone.


----------



## Snowbound (May 16, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I was terribly lonely and very depressed before I got my dog.  She saved my life I'd say.



I have been fortunate enough to share my life with a very loving little Chihuahua.  Without him, I fear I would have lost my sanity years ago. Still, it would be nice to share part of my life with a human companion.


----------

